# DVD/CD Laufwerk ließt keine CDs mehr



## Nino14 (4. Oktober 2007)

Heey,

mein DVD/CD Laufwerk Matshita DVD-RAM UJ 850s ließt nur noch DVDs. Legt man eine CD ins Laufwerk ins Laufwerk ein so fängt dieses an zu lesen aber erkennt keinen inhalt auf der CD. Bei DVDs klappt alles ohne Probleme. Woran könnte das liegen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


LG Nino


----------



## Basy (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

also ich fragen mich gerade, ob er denn noch CD's brennt?

Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass das ein Problemlaufwerk ist.

http://www.google.de/search?q=Matshita+DVD-RAM+UJ+850s&hl=de&lr=lang_de&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Nino14 (4. Oktober 2007)

Brennen kann ich auch nur DVDs. Die CDs erkennt er ja nich und denn zickt das Brennprogramm und sagt das ich eine CD einlegen soll.


----------



## Roman-studios (4. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du schon mal das gemacht hast dann mach das was ich dir sage wenn nicht dann lass es 

Alo schraub ihn auseinander nimm Wattestäbchen tauch es ins Wasser (nicht in Spiritus) wisch über den Laser dann trockne ihn wieder ab und schraub denn Lufwerk wieder zusammen und ;-)


----------



## Nino14 (4. Oktober 2007)

So hab den laser gereinigt. Bringt aber auch nix. Erkennt immernoch keine CDs.


----------



## Roman-studios (4. Oktober 2007)

Dann weis ich auch nicht


----------



## Nino14 (4. Oktober 2007)

trotzdem danke vllt hat ja noch wer anders ne idee


----------



## Nino14 (5. Oktober 2007)

wer echt gut wenn noch jeman ne idee hätte..
hab keine Lust nur wegen so ner einfachen sache zu formatieren


----------



## MC-René (23. Oktober 2007)

Schon ne aktuelle Firmware augespielt? 



> Mit der neuen Firmware ist der Brenner in der Lage neue Rohlinge
> zu erkennen und nicht nur das, es hat auch schon Firmware gegeben, die die Brenngeschwindigkeit einzelner DVD-Brenner erhöhen.(ist aber selten)



Weiss nicht mehr wo ich das her hab...


----------

